# Free Games



## tommers (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi,

I've got copies of Crusader Kings 2, Legend of Grimrock and Galactic Civilizations 2 (Ultimate edition) to give away.

First come, first served.

I might have more stuff too if I can work out how humble bundle is working now but they seem to be giving gift codes for games you buy that you already have.

Which is pretty cool.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2014)

oh, and I've got some 25% vouchers off pixel piracy.  Wouldn't bother myself tbh, I've played  about 30 minutes and just don't get it.


----------



## JimW (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll take the Crusader Kings if poss - would be good to go legit after years as a dodgy pirate and they've new DLC due


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2014)

Cool.  I'll pm you a link tonight.


----------



## JimW (Aug 29, 2014)

tommers said:


> Cool.  I'll pm you a link tonight.


You, sir, are a gent and scholar


----------



## souljacker (Aug 29, 2014)

I've always wanted a go on Galactic civ. Can I have that one please tommers


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes.  Of course.  I think I have loads of this stuff.  If it works then I'll go through the other bundles and see what's there.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2014)

I've got complete Dungeons of Dredmor too.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2014)

Think that's it though, looks like they didn't allow you to do this before but they must have changed their policy pretty recently.


----------



## dweller (Oct 1, 2014)

If anyone would like a free steam key to Hero Of The Kingdom then just pm me. 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/259550/


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2014)

If anybody wants Frozen Synapse Prime then I have a 50% off voucher.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2017)

I have free codes for Day of the Tentacle and Grim Fandango (the new versions),Abzu and Loot Rascals if anybody wants them.  Just let me know.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 28, 2017)

tommers said:


> I have free codes for Day of the Tentacle and Grim Fandango (the new versions),Abzu and Loot Rascals if anybody wants them.  Just let me know.



Could I have Grim Fandango please. I missed it first time round.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Could I have Grim Fandango please. I missed it first time round.



I'll PM you the link


----------



## souljacker (Oct 28, 2017)

tommers said:


> I'll PM you the link


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2018)

Anybody want a free copy of FTL?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 23, 2018)

Buy F1 2015 from the Humble Store

Free until 5pm tomorrow


----------



## souljacker (Mar 23, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Buy F1 2015 from the Humble Store
> 
> Free until 5pm tomorrow



Yeah, bagged it last night, just in time for the new season.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for this. Used to love this on Xbox.


----------



## c01642 (Apr 6, 2018)

Crusader Kings 2 is free on steam at the moment.

Crusader Kings II on Steam


----------



## c01642 (May 11, 2018)

The flame in the flood is free on humble bundle for a day and a half, I've never heard of it.

Buy The Flame in the Flood from the Humble Store


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2018)

Battle for Westnoth now on Steam - been going years but absolutely excellent fun OS fantasy strategy game: Battle for Wesnoth on Steam


----------



## c01642 (May 23, 2018)

A blast from the past. Unreal gold free on GOG for the day.

Unreal Gold


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 4, 2018)

Xenonauts free on GOG for a day or so


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Xenonauts free on GOG for a day or so



Nice. Decent X-Com clone.


----------



## MrSpikey (Jun 10, 2018)

I've got spare Steam keys for Kerbal Space Program and Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion, if anyone wants them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 10, 2018)

MrSpikey said:


> I've got spare Steam keys for Kerbal Space Program and Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion, if anyone wants them.


Kerbal, yeah. How does it work?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 10, 2018)

Actually never mind, I realistically won't play it


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2018)

Shadowrun returns is free on humble.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 31, 2018)

Warhammer 40k: Space Marine is free on humble bundle until tomorrow.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2019)

What Remains of Edith Finch will be free on the Epic Games Store next week | PC Gamer

Above has had rave reviews, but watching gameplay videos it just looked a bit too boring for me, maybe it's something you need to play to get. Any, it's about to come free for PC.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2019)

It's a great _experience. _Nothing challenging about the gameplay - there's hardly ANY gameplay - but it tells a story that's funny, touching and on occasion heartbreaking.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 11, 2019)

Something called 'A story about my uncle' is free on Humble Bundle today and tomorrow. I can't say I've ever heard of it but it looks quite good and has positive steam reviews.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 19, 2019)

Counter Strike : Global Offensive is free on Steam
It's very similar to CSS that the U75 clan played in the past.  I'm enjoying running round Dust2 with a Deagle again


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 9, 2019)

Axiom Verge is free on Epic Store for the next two weeks - extremely well-reviewed retro Metroidvania platformer.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 11, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> Counter Strike : Global Offensive is free on Steam
> It's very similar to CSS that the U75 clan played in the past.  I'm enjoying running round Dust2 with a Deagle again



Up for some of this if you fancy it. U75 clan needs to make its return.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 14, 2019)

Is Apex Legends a threat to Fortnite?

Downloaded it last night expecting it to be shit, but ended up playing for 3 hours!   Pretty decent!


----------



## cybershot (Feb 14, 2019)

Presumably in preparation for the imminent release of _Crackdown 3_, the original _Crackdown _is currently available to redeem for free from the Xbox Marketplace. Xbox Live Gold is *not* required for this offer.

The game is part of the Xbox One backwards-compatibility programme.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 14, 2019)

ffsear said:


> Is Apex Legends a threat to Fortnite?
> 
> Downloaded it last night expecting it to be shit, but ended up playing for 3 hours!   Pretty decent!



I tried Fortnite and just couldn't get my head around it. I've been playing FPS for decades but I put it down to age that I couldn't hack the pace of the BR games.

Downloaded Apex Legends a couple of days ago and it's a blast. So far I've killed four other players, I'll last on average about five minutes per match but I don't care as it's one of the most fun games I've played for a long time


----------



## Ming (Feb 22, 2019)

Thimbleweed Park. Epic Games.


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2019)

Battletech is free this weekend on Steam as well.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 14, 2019)

Grid 2 and DLC free from Humble Bundle


----------



## Ming (Mar 15, 2019)

FYI. Epic games are giving away a free game every 2 weeks for the foreseeable.


----------



## Ming (Mar 22, 2019)

Oxenfree is free on Epic Games till 4th April.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2019)

XCom2 is free for the next three days on Steam.  plus it's 75% off if you want to buy it.  (or something like that).


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 22, 2019)

Tacoma is free for the next 2 days if you subscribe to Humble Bundle newsletter: Get Tacoma for free


----------



## BigTom (Mar 25, 2019)

Bethesda are giving away ES:III Morrowind today only (25th March): The Elder Scrolls | Morrowind
you have to register an account with them to get it.


----------



## Ming (Apr 4, 2019)

The Witness is free on Epic from today.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 5, 2019)

Ming said:


> The Witness is free on Epic from today.


Came here to post this - been on my Steam wishlist for ages, I loved Braid.


----------



## Ming (Apr 18, 2019)

Transistor is the Epic free game from today.


----------



## dweller (Apr 18, 2019)

Assassin's Creed Unity Assassin's Creed: Unity Giveaway
Free to claim  From *April 17th* at *3:00pm* to *April 25th* at *8:00am*


----------



## cybershot (Apr 20, 2019)

Transistor is the latest epic freebie

Transistor - Discover the world of Transistor


----------



## cybershot (Apr 23, 2019)

Street fighter v is free to play for 12 days on steam. 

Save 60% on Street Fighter V on Steam


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2019)

They're being modest. It's the best TD game.


----------



## Ming (May 3, 2019)

World of Goo is the new free one on Epic.


----------



## BigTom (May 3, 2019)

It's also a brilliant puzzle game and I'm really looking forward to playing it again


----------



## ohmyliver (May 9, 2019)

I've got a surplus install code for Lego Harry Potter years 1-4 on PC if anyone wants it.  It's a Humble bundle surplus game.  If this isn't the right place then I'll delete.


----------



## dweller (May 9, 2019)

Age Of Wonders III free at Humble Store Get Age of Wonders III for free


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2019)

ohmyliver said:


> I've got a surplus install code for Lego Harry Potter years 1-4 on PC if anyone wants it.  It's a Humble bundle surplus game.  If this isn't the right place then I'll delete.



This is absolutely the right place.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 16, 2019)

Stories Untold is the current free Epic game, until May 30th


----------



## cybershot (May 16, 2019)

Steep is free from the Ubisoft store for PC until 21st May

https://register.ubisoft.com/steep-giveaway/en-GB


----------



## Ming (May 26, 2019)

RiMES’ the new free one on Epic.


----------



## sarahjo (May 28, 2019)

Minion Master and Deuterium Wars has been my recent favourites but only download them form official client as third party sites are having softonic virus issues, which can ruin your experience.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2019)

Obduction (3D puzzler from the creators of Myst) is free on gog.com at the moment as part of their summer sale promotion.


----------



## Ming (Jun 1, 2019)

City of Brass on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Jun 6, 2019)

Kingdom New Lands on Epic.


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a free copy of Duskers that I can give out.  Let me know if you want it and I'll PM you the Steam Key.


----------



## Ming (Jun 13, 2019)

Enter the Gungeon on Epic


----------



## cybershot (Jun 15, 2019)

Complete BBC Micro Games Archive


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 15, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Complete BBC Micro Games Archive



For what? PC, phone..?


----------



## cybershot (Jun 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> For what? PC, phone..?


It’s browser based. So I’d guess you’d need a computer to correctly use the controls.


----------



## Callie (Jun 15, 2019)

It's gotta be pc?


----------



## cybershot (Jun 15, 2019)

Anything with a browser and a keyboard


----------



## Ming (Jun 16, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Complete BBC Micro Games Archive


I had a BBC-B. Elite altered the direction of my life because i got hooked on it and fucked up my A-Levels. It turned out OK though (and i got Elite status!!).


----------



## cybershot (Jun 17, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Complete BBC Micro Games Archive



Keeping in line with this:

ZX Spectrum Library: Games : Free Software : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive

Some of these covers bring back great memories.


----------



## Ming (Jun 21, 2019)

Rebel Galaxy on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Jun 28, 2019)

Last Day of June on Epic.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 29, 2019)

Tactics Core	very addictive and fun


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2019)

Overcooked is the new free one on Epic.


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2019)

I've got a copy of Adeptus Mechanicus if anybody wants it


----------



## cybershot (Jul 11, 2019)

Save 100% on Age of Wonders III on Steam


----------



## Ming (Jul 11, 2019)

Torchlight's the new free one on Epic.


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2019)

Ming said:


> Torchlight's the new free one on Epic.


Bit of a weird one. Not even Torchlight 2? They must be running short of cash


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2019)

still a good game though.  If you like clicking.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 12, 2019)

Next week’s epic game is limbo. So get that one in your calendars.


----------



## Ming (Jul 25, 2019)

Two this week on Epic. Moonlighter and This War of Mine (really depressing but excellent).


----------



## cybershot (Jul 26, 2019)

During the upcoming days, all GAMIVO customers can get one of 20 + games absolutely for FREE. 
Each customer can buy one product per account. Games are spread randomly. Wish you good luck and the game you have been always dreaming about..


Mind Spheres
Arma Tactics Steam
VCB: Why City
CPU Invaders
SAMOLIOTIK

Fist of Jesus
Invisible Mind
Selfie : Sisters of the Amniotic Lens
ORBITAL

Robowars
NeoBoom
Lock Parsing
And more!

Buy Massive Ultimate GAMIVO Clearance Extra Round Three - Steam CD KEY cheap


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 27, 2019)

Ming said:


> Two this week on Epic. Moonlighter and This War of Mine (really depressing but excellent).


Played a bit of Moonlighter last night - it's an interesting mix of dungeon crawler and shop management.


----------



## Ming (Aug 2, 2019)

Alan Wake and For Honour (std ed.) are both currently free on Epic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2019)

Just downloaded point-and-click dystopian masterpiece Beneath A Steel Sky offa GOG for nowt. Supposedly a classic albeit a25 year old one. Reminiscent of Bladerunner and Judge Dredd, artwork by Dave Gibbons who did the Watchmen comics with Alan Moore


----------



## cybershot (Aug 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Just downloaded point-and-click dystopian masterpiece Beneath A Steel Sky offa GOG for nowt. Supposedly a classic albeit a25 year old one. Reminiscent of Bladerunner and Judge Dredd, artwork by Dave Gibbons who did the Watchmen comics with Alan Moore



Had this in Amiga back in the day. Was a big deal back then.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Had this in Amiga back in the day. Was a big deal back then.


Is it good? cybershot ?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Is it good? cybershot ?



It was certainly good at the time. I remember it being quite hard for a 90s game. Wether it stands the test of time is another story. I’ve learned to not revisit some games I thought were great 20 odd years ago but not considered classics by the masses and leave the good memories. As several I have gone back too ended up not really being anywhere near as good as I remembered.

Even resident evil 4 which I still consider as one of the best games I’ve ever played felt clunky and slow on the HD remaster on current consoles and I quickly just turned it off to not ruin its memories.


----------



## Ming (Aug 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Just downloaded point-and-click dystopian masterpiece Beneath A Steel Sky offa GOG for nowt. Supposedly a classic albeit a25 year old one. Reminiscent of Bladerunner and Judge Dredd, artwork by Dave Gibbons who did the Watchmen comics with Alan Moore


Good tip. I’ve heard of that one but never played it. Love Dredd, Bladerunner and Gibbons.


----------



## Ming (Aug 9, 2019)

Gnog is the new free one on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Aug 15, 2019)

Hyper Light Drifter and Mutant Year Zero: Road To Eden are the new free ones on Epic.


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2019)

I also have some to give away. FTL, Slay the Spire once the humble monthly hits and something else that I've forgotten.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 17, 2019)

I know nothing of Epic. What is it? Is it like Gog, Humble Bundle etc, or more like Steam?


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2019)

The Xbox game pass is probably also worth mentioning. It's not free, but it's a pound a month or something at the moment and you get access to shed loads of games. Latest Metro, FM19, Moonlighter, Sea of Thieves, Forza Horizon etc etc.

Also works on PC.


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I know nothing of Epic. What is it? Is it like Gog, Humble Bundle etc, or more like Steam?


Steam but run by the people who make Fortnite. It's just a shop front. They give away games every week in order to get people to use it (as they are trying to get share off of steam).

Lots of gamers don't like it for reasons I don't really understand. My son uses it for Fortnite anyway so I just grab the games when they come up.

I already have MYZ on Steam anyway but I paid full price for it. It's a good strategy game. Kind of stealth XCom but a lot simpler.


----------



## Ming (Aug 22, 2019)

Fez is the new free one on Epic.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 24, 2019)

Ming said:


> Fez is the new free one on Epic.


Heavily featured in the Indie Game The Movie film.


----------



## Ming (Aug 29, 2019)

Inside and Celeste are the new free ones on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Aug 29, 2019)

Dirt Rally’s free on Humble Bundle also.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 30, 2019)

Ming said:


> Inside and Celeste are the new free ones on Epic.


Wow, those are both excellent games to pick up for free.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2019)

Ming said:


> Dirt Rally’s free on Humble Bundle also.


If you subscribe to their newsletter


----------



## JimW (Aug 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> If you subscribe to their newsletter


Perhaps you will be intrigued by their ideas.


----------



## tommers (Sep 6, 2019)

I've got a key for Slay the Spire to give away.  Great card based game.

I will also have Battletech once the next Humble monthly comes around


----------



## Ming (Sep 6, 2019)

tommers said:


> I've got a key for Slay the Spire to give away.  Great card based game.
> 
> I will also have Battletech once the next Humble monthly comes around


This is a small problem with Humble Monthly.  I’ve got like over a thousand games between Steam, GOG, Epic and Origin. I keep getting games i already own. It’s still a good deal though.


----------



## tommers (Sep 9, 2019)

Ming said:


> This is a small problem with Humble Monthly.  I’ve got like over a thousand games between Steam, GOG, Epic and Origin. I keep getting games i already own. It’s still a good deal though.



Yes, there's an RPG bundle at the moment as well, which I might buy.  So I will have Pillars of Eternity to give away soon as well.

£3.60 for 5 games or whatever it is is still good, even if you have one of them.

What with Epic and Humble and the XBox game pass - you can have more games than you ever have time for, for about a tenner a month.


----------



## Ming (Sep 10, 2019)

Abzu (which is a cracking underwater game) and The End is Nigh are the new Epic ones.


----------



## Ming (Sep 13, 2019)

Conarium's free on Epic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 18, 2019)

.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 19, 2019)

Batman Arkham collection is free currently on epic. These are great games.

As well as the 3 Lego games. Assume it’s a Batman anniversary tie in. 

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/collection/batman-free-week


----------



## cybershot (Sep 19, 2019)

Metro 2033 redux next week, again great game. And everything, which I’ve never heard of. 

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/collection/free-games-collection


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm addicted to 8 Ball Hero on the iPhone. Not paying for in game stuff doesn't enjoy the experience.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Batman Arkham collection is free currently on epic. These are great games.
> 
> As well as the 3 Lego games. Assume it’s a Batman anniversary tie in.
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/collection/batman-free-week



Good call. The Arkham games passed me by. Grabbing them now.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 22, 2019)

The original 1984 Elite is officially free for a short period to celebrate its 35th anniversary. 

Elite (1984) - Elite Dangerous - Games


----------



## Ming (Sep 27, 2019)

Metro 2033 Redux on Epic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 27, 2019)

Possibly quite a niche offer but installing Rockstar's launcher - which you will need to do to play GTA V - gets you a free copy of GTA San Andreas.


----------



## Ming (Oct 6, 2019)

Minit's free on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Oct 10, 2019)

Surviving Mars free on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Oct 17, 2019)

Alan Wake's American Nightmare and Observer are the free ones this week on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Oct 24, 2019)

Q.U.B.E.2 and Layers of Fear are the free one's this week on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Oct 31, 2019)

Costume Quest (Halloween themed trick or treat game) and SOMA are the current free one's on Epic.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2019)

The best free PC games to play in 2019 | PC Gamer


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2019)

oh, I have copies of Battletech, Synthetik, FTL and some other stuff to give away if anybody wants them


----------



## Ming (Nov 8, 2019)

Ruinator and Nuclear Thrones free on Epic. By the way i'm not connected to Epic in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 8, 2019)

Lol


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2019)

Nuclear throne is a great game.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ming said:


> Ruinator and Nuclear Thrones free on Epic. By the way i'm not connected to Epic in case anyone's wondering.


I don't know much about Epic. As the company representative on the boards, can you tell me more about your offering?

1) Is it a paid service, or can I join and just hoover up all the free games?
2) Do you do Mac stuff?

Ta.


----------



## 0fffline (Nov 8, 2019)

Battleheart by Mika Mobile - A free game on Apknite that I used to play a lot when I just got my first smartphone. This game is easy to pick up even for young kids. Give it a try, you will see the miracle.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 8, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> I don't know much about Epic. As the company representative on the boards, can you tell me more about your offering?
> 
> 1) Is it a paid service, or can I join and just hoover up all the free games?
> 2) Do you do Mac stuff?
> ...



It's not a paid service, Epic are giving away the free games to get people to download their installer/shop front in the hope people will move away from Steam. You need to give them card details because the way things are setup you "buy" the free games from the store and go through the checkout process for £0.00 which requires you giving them card details.
The installer is for Mac OS as well as Windows but I have no idea how many of the games would be cross platform.
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/download


----------



## Ming (Nov 9, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> I don't know much about Epic. As the company representative on the boards, can you tell me more about your offering?
> 
> 1) Is it a paid service, or can I join and just hoover up all the free games?
> 2) Do you do Mac stuff?
> ...


We ...(cough)...they have some sick merch too!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 9, 2019)

BigTom said:


> The installer is for Mac OS as well as Windows but I have no idea how many of the games would be cross platform.


Not very many so far - I think Subnautica and a few of the indies have been compatible, but the rest are Windows only.

Edit: Actually, after checking the launcher, it's more like 50/50 which isn't that bad.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2019)

You could buy a proper computer Fez.


----------



## Ming (Nov 15, 2019)

The Messenger is free for a bit on a platform i'm absolutely not connected with financially in anyway. (Ming LLP a wholly owned subsidiary).


----------



## JimW (Nov 15, 2019)

Ming said:


> The Messenger is free for a bit on a platform i'm absolutely not connected with financially in anyway. (Ming LLP a wholly owned subsidiary).


Which one's that, don't recall you mentioning it


----------



## Ming (Nov 15, 2019)

JimW said:


> Which one's that, don't recall you mentioning it


Can't remember...but it's an EPIC offer!


----------



## Ming (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm really not. I'll give you all three years tax returns and financial statements from non-jurisdictional legal areas.


----------



## Cid (Nov 16, 2019)

Path of Exile 2 trailer:



I've been playing (the first one) a fair bit recently, just because it's a great drop-in diablo-like. I think Tencent bought a majority share between when I was last playing and now, but doesn't seem to have made a huge difference to the pricing model. It's still genuinely free to play... The only thing that does affect gameplay is that additional stash slots cost money, and that's kind of necessary if you want to do the really late game stuff. Though not _that_ necessary if you install a loot filter and aren't that fussed about min-maxing and getting obsessive about shit. Certainly can run through the main game without paying anything, and with no negatives beyond being slightly ruthless with picking up crap/'storing it for when I play as a hunter'.


----------



## Ming (Nov 21, 2019)

Bad North free on E...that website.


----------



## Ming (Nov 21, 2019)

Serial Cleaner’s free on Humble Bundle.


----------



## Cid (Nov 30, 2019)

I think these belong in here:

Jimquisition on addictive costs...



Philosophy tube follow up with more er... philosophy.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2019)

Jotun is free from tomorrow on the Epic Games store


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 13, 2019)

It's not free, but Humble Bundle currently has a bundle with Prison Architect for *75 pence!!*


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Jotun is free from tomorrow on the Epic Games store


Is it? I just see The Escapists.


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2019)

Gonna be a game a day soon.


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2019)

OK. Into The Breach is free today. For me this is one of the games of the last decade. Might as well get it eh?


----------



## Ming (Dec 20, 2019)

tommers said:


> Gonna be a game a day soon.


For the 12 days of Xmas. 19th Dec-1st Jan.


----------



## Ming (Dec 21, 2019)

At the risk of seeming even more financially compromised...the new free game on Epic is TowerFall Ascension. And this'll be everyday till 1st Jan. I'm genuinely not connected with them (makes it sound worse doesn't it). Just free stuff for my Urban brothers and sisters.


----------



## Ming (Dec 21, 2019)

Superhot is free on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Dec 22, 2019)

Little Inferno is free today on that platform that shall remain nameless.


----------



## tommers (Dec 23, 2019)

Ming said:


> Little Inferno is free today on that platform that shall remain nameless.


Decent little game that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2019)

tommers said:


> Decent little game that.


Lovely innit. Got it for the Wii U a few years ago. That moment where you click what it's getting at 
I was genuinely emotional at the end, too


----------



## Ming (Dec 23, 2019)

Ape Out is today's free one on Epic.


----------



## tommers (Dec 23, 2019)

Ming said:


> Ape Out is today's free one on Epic.


Ooh. That's one I actually want.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Just downloaded it. Looks fun.


----------



## Ming (Dec 23, 2019)

I have to admit (I’m going to sound really old here...but i am so fuck it). Nice as free shit always is in this tech utopia we live in, i do miss owning a box, with a glossy instruction manual in it. And sometimes a free action figure.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 27, 2019)

FTL is the free game on epic today - seen this recommended many times and considered buying it in the past but wasn't sure about it, so I'm happy to get it for free 

edit: or at least I would be if the game's page was working so I could download it 
edit2: also only available until 4pm... still not loading.
edit3: has worked


----------



## BigTom (Dec 27, 2019)

now the free game is Hyper Light Drifter which I've never heard of, a modern 16 bit action-RPG it says.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 27, 2019)

BigTom said:


> now the free game is Hyper Light Drifter which I've never heard of, a modern 16 bit action-RPG it says.


Says it's pretty rock, too. Gonna skip this one.


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2019)

It's supposed to be good


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2019)

Shadow tactics : blades of the shogun today. Now that IS a good game.

If you remember the old Commandos games but set in feudal Japan.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Says it's pretty rock, too. Gonna skip this one.


Hyper Light Drifter got great reviews, supposed to be one of the best retro games released in the last few years.

Bit annoyed I missed out on Superhot, didn't even notice the Epic everyday offer until the 27th.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 31, 2019)

Yooka Laylee today, Hello Neighbour yesterday. I'm liking this, especially as Humble Monthly has turned to shit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2019)

I got Yooka-Kaylee. It's fun, even though I'm crap at 2D platformers. Love the way a portal to an early level with fountains gets frozen, making the level when you go back into it very different.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Yooka Laylee today, Hello Neighbour yesterday. I'm liking this, especially as Humble Monthly has turned to shit.


Not if you're already a subscriber. It's more games for the same money.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 1, 2020)

Ming said:


> Ape Out is today's free one on Epic.


This is free on Twitch at the moment if you have Amazon Prime (plus a few others).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2020)

Darksiders 1 and 2 (the redone versions) on E*** at the mo for nowt. Got the latter.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 2, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Darksiders 1 and 2 (the redone versions) on E*** at the mo for nowt. Got the latter.


Also Steep, which is a pretty fun open-world snowboarding game.

I have 53 games on Epic launcher now, and paid for exactly 1. Really don't understand how their business model works.


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Also Steep, which is a pretty fun open-world snowboarding game.
> 
> I have 53 games on Epic launcher now, and paid for exactly 1. Really don't understand how their business model works.


It's just marketing to get you to use their store. They're trying to get a foothold in a market which is dominated by one company (and they have enough money to keep throwing it at the problem).


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2020)

Priceless Play - 18 January 2020
					

This week, the free games round-up is all about growth, reminiscing, and the joy of new things!




					www.rockpapershotgun.com


----------



## cybershot (Jan 21, 2020)

Half life games free up to March.









						While you wait for Half-Life: Alyx, catch up on every classic Half-Life game for free
					

Get up to speed with a classic franchise.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## souljacker (Jan 21, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Half life games free up to March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always owned then anyway. They were one of the main reasons for installing steam back in the day. 

Classic games though. Half life 2 especially.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 21, 2020)

Assassins Creed Syndicate is free until 27th of Feb from Epic

Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2020)

Kingdom Rush free on android and apple. 

Great Tower defence games.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2020)

Nuclear throne isn't free, but it's 92p.

Great rogue lite shooter thing.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh look, my previous post was a lie apparently.









						Loads of good indie games are free to help self-isolation
					

Games store Itch.io has rounded "games to help you stay inside" that are free or cheap right now, from Nuclear Throne to some great walking simulators.




					www.rockpapershotgun.com


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2020)

oh and I also found this:









						Best Free PC Games 2020
					

Our picks for the best free games to play on PC in 2020.




					www.rockpapershotgun.com


----------



## cybershot (Mar 20, 2020)

tomb raider 2013 free to keep at steam. Great game. Recommend if not played and stuck in quarantine. Tomb Raider on Steam


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2020)

Watch Dogs is free on Epic. Tempted.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

yes, loads of free games at moment, really nice


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 20, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Watch Dogs is free on Epic. Tempted.


its not bad at all , wd2 is better and pretty cheap but for free.

Im pretty impressed with epic at the moment , loads of free stuff , weekly


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 20, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Im pretty impressed with epic at the moment , loads of free stuff , weekly


I'm waiting for them to go out of business and tell us all our purchases are null and void. Probably the week before I get a new gaming PC and can actually start playing them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 20, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm waiting for them to go out of business and tell us all our purchases are null and void. Probably the week before I get a new gaming PC and can actually start playing them.


I would suggest getting a shadow pc , like im using ( Shadow - Your gaming PC powered by Cloud Gaming) , but the pre order list is probably longer than the wait for you to get a new pc.

I think I'm going to go out and at a gxf card in case the internet starts wobbling , maybe an exrta hdd and download loads of my steam games to my local pc


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2020)

Osiris is a hard game, especially if you aren't dexterous.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 20, 2020)

Play Child of Light and Other Ubisoft Games Free
					

Find out how and when you can start playing.




					news.ubisoft.com


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> I would suggest getting a shadow pc , like im using ( Shadow - Your gaming PC powered by Cloud Gaming) , but the pre order list is probably longer than the wait for you to get a new pc.
> 
> I think I'm going to go out and at a gxf card in case the internet starts wobbling , maybe an exrta hdd and download loads of my steam games to my local pc


have you tried GeForce Now? Works well. Similar to Shadow, but cheaper I think.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 20, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> have you tried GeForce Now? Works well. Similar to Shadow, but cheaper I think.


yeah im all over geforce now, its good but a few publishes are being twats and pulling games

I like shadow as its a fully fledged pc so can use it for more than gaming

( but im only using it for games atm   )


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm waiting for them to go out of business and tell us all our purchases are null and void. Probably the week before I get a new gaming PC and can actually start playing them.


They have more money than midas.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2020)

Can't imagine coronavirus will be denting their profits either 😁


$1.8 billion last year. $2.4 billion the year before. 😁 Fortnite made $1.8 billion in 2019


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 22, 2020)

Tomb Raider 2013 free to keep forever as part of Stay Home and Play campaign
					






					www.eurogamer.net
				




Till tuesday 7am , if youve not played TR , its well worth it


----------



## treelover (Mar 23, 2020)

Game art books free on GOG for a few more hours, inc Vampyr, set in Spanish Flu era!


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 25, 2020)

Just started playing Virtual Regatta Offshore again, it's a sailing game, free, in real time with real weather. So it's all about reading weather maps and occasionally waking up in the middle of the night to change sails on a windswept virtual deck. Goes on and on, takes very little effort. Transatlantic race just started and will take weeks. Join at any time.


----------



## treelover (Mar 26, 2020)

World War Z, quite newish game, free on Epic


----------



## tommers (Mar 26, 2020)

treelover said:


> World War Z, quite newish game, free on Epic


Nice. I'll pick that up.


----------



## SovietArmy (Mar 26, 2020)

;


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 28, 2020)

Havent played this yet but it's got good reviews and won plenty of awards









						Lara Croft GO - Apps on Google Play
					

Best Mobile/Handheld Game - The Game Awards 2015  Lara Croft GO is a turn based puzzle-adventure set in a long-forgotten world. Explore the ruins of an ancient civilization, discover well-kept secrets and face deadly challenges as you uncover the myth of the Queen of Venom.  • Experience lush...




					play.google.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 6, 2020)

Intriguing game free on Epic right now - have downloaded but have yet to play


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2020)

Google stadia is free. Pro is free for two months.


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2020)

Close to the sun, like Bioshock, Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishment, 

on the 16th Just Cause 4!

though never finished any of them.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 15, 2020)

From tomorrow the entire Uncharted series, and Journey, will be free for Playstation users.









						Announcing the Play At Home Initiative
					

Stay safe and pick up Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection and Journey for free from April 15 through May 5.




					blog.us.playstation.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 17, 2020)

Just Cause 4 is this week's free game on Epic. (Also Wheels of Aurelia, which is apparently about taking a road trip through Italy in the 70s.)


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2020)

Total War: Warhammer 2 is free this weekend on steam.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 17, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Just Cause 4 is this week's free game on Epic. (Also Wheels of Aurelia, which is apparently about taking a road trip through Italy in the 70s.)



It's server has been so hammered, it crashes the game when it decides to connect home.   

Seems like it could be a good bit of fun though. Explosions and grappling hooks and an Army of Chaos.


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Just Cause 4 is this week's free game on Epic. (Also Wheels of Aurelia, which is apparently about taking a road trip through Italy in the 70s.)



JC4 is definitely a graphics downgrade on 3, wish they wouldn't do that, and why?

not that i ever finish them.


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2020)

tommers said:


> Total War: Warhammer 2 is free this weekend on steam.



wish i had seen that, bit late now.


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2020)

not sure what happened there.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 25, 2020)

More free Total War stuff next week: Total War: SHOGUN 2 Free-to-Keep Giveaway and Total War Sale FAQ - Total War


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2020)

not free but worth a mention as its cheap as..

The division 2 is £7.99 on the ps store at the sec


----------



## treelover (Apr 26, 2020)

Ditto, Alien Isolation is only 1.49 at the Humble Store, incredible game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 3, 2020)

ubisoft giving some stuff away this week.

AC 2 is a masterpiece





__





						An error has occured - Ubisoft Support
					






					support.ubisoft.com


----------



## treelover (May 6, 2020)

Evil Genius free on rebellion, but Kingsley wants you to sign up for rebellion account, then link to steam, not much then.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 6, 2020)

treelover said:


> Evil Genius free on rebellion, but Kingsley wants you to sign up for rebellion account, then link to steam, not much then.


good call, think ive still got a rebellion account from the sins of solar empire days


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2020)

GTA V allegedly going free on Epic today. That is a LOT of game for no money. I've paid for it twice (on PC and PS3) already.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 14, 2020)

souljacker said:


> GTA V allegedly going free on Epic today. That is a LOT of game for no money. I've paid for it twice (on PC and PS3) already.


Just came to post that too. Source: [PC] Grand Theft Auto V Premium Edition - Free - Epic Games Store (From 4pm) - hotukdeals


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 14, 2020)

souljacker said:


> GTA V allegedly going free on Epic today. That is a LOT of game for no money. I've paid for it twice (on PC and PS3) already.





Buddy Bradley said:


> Just came to post that too. Source: [PC] Grand Theft Auto V Premium Edition - Free - Epic Games Store (From 4pm) - hotukdeals


I don't see it free on  Epic's site. Does anyone have a direct link?
Ah, it's from 4pm... Carry on.


----------



## JimW (May 14, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I don't see it free on  Epic's site. Does anyone have a direct link?


Probably won't show up until 4pm


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 14, 2020)

JimW said:


> Probably won't show up until 4pm


....aaaaand the Epic Store is down.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 14, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> ....aaaaand the Epic Store is down.


60 million bored people killed it


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 14, 2020)

What are the odds on the server being down until the offer expires.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 14, 2020)

Just need to wait until all the Americans are asleep.


----------



## cybershot (May 14, 2020)

Jesus, don't they have a global CDN?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 14, 2020)

Mine's downloading 
2%... I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 14, 2020)

5%. 
At this rate, lockdown will be ended by the time it's finished downloading.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 15, 2020)

Managed to claim it now, but have no space left on my Windows partition any more.  Do I uninstall Witcher 3? 🤔


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2020)

grabbed a copy while I was sleeping


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 15, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Managed to claim it now, but have no space left on my Windows partition any more.  Do I uninstall Witcher 3? 🤔


27% installed, but reading in plenty of places that Rockstar's systems are creaking a bit too with people trying to register accounts.


----------



## Sunray (May 15, 2020)

Now I gave GTA V, I'm curious on what their next unnamed free game is going to be, is it something of that level again?


----------



## treelover (May 19, 2020)

Rockstar log in is ridiculous, so many click needed to pass captcha, they also seem to want lots of personal info


----------



## fishfinger (May 19, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Now I gave GTA V, I'm curious on what their next unnamed free game is going to be, is it something of that level again?


Rumours are the next 3 games will be Civilization VI, Borderlands: The Handsome Collection, and Ark Survival Evolved.


----------



## treelover (May 19, 2020)

still cant login, saying wrong password, but it isn't


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 19, 2020)

treelover said:


> still cant login, saying wrong password, but it isn't


Try using your email address instead of username, or vice versa.


----------



## treelover (May 20, 2020)

sorted

WOS, Mafia 2 and 3, definitive eds, free on steam, 2 still looks/plays great, 3 is good

Update, like many remastered only free to those who have originals on steam, M2, not worth the new price.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2020)

treelover said:


> sorted
> 
> WOS, Mafia 2 and 3, definitive eds, free on steam, 2 still looks/plays great, 3 is good



??? When I look Mafia 2 Definitive Ed is £24.99?

What's WOS?


----------



## treelover (May 21, 2020)

Sorry,  they are free only to those who have them on steam, like me, 

meant to say Wow, still good if you have them.

me


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Rumours are the next 3 games will be Civilization VI, Borderlands: The Handsome Collection, and Ark Survival Evolved.



First one right 👌


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 23, 2020)

tommers said:


> First one right 👌


What I don't understand is that how, in the week that Civ 6 is free on Epic, it's somehow also the top-selling game on Steam?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What I don't understand is that how, in the week that Civ 6 is free on Epic, it's somehow also the top-selling game on Steam?


Is it just the season pass?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 23, 2020)

tommers said:


> Is it just the season pass?


That's #1, but the full game is #2.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2020)

‘Call of Duty: WWII’ is the next free PS Plus game, and it arrives tomorrow | Engadget
					

It's dropping a week earlier than the monthly PS Plus freebies usually arrive..




					www.engadget.com
				




free on ps plus from today ( not up yet though , midday alledgedly_)

I havent really been into COD since MW2 , but have always wanted to play this one (or at least the campaign)


----------



## treelover (May 26, 2020)

I wonder if it will go on xbox gamepass pc, it is too expensive for an old game


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2020)

Borderlands Handsome Collection it is


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2020)

Can't download it yet tho lol


----------



## souljacker (May 28, 2020)

I got civ6 the other day but I don't get the new combat system at all. You can't stack units anymore. WTF.


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I got civ6 the other day but I don't get the new combat system at all. You can't stack units anymore. WTF.


Didn't have that in Civ 5 as well


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 29, 2020)

Sidenote - I'm in the process of moving from Mac to PC, which means I can now install all of those free games Epic has been giving me for months. I just went through my entire library ... and there's exactly 1 game that I actually _want_ to install on my new Windows machine, which is GTA V. 🙃


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 29, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Sidenote - I'm in the process of moving from Mac to PC, which means I can now install all of those free games Epic has been giving me for months. I just went through my entire library ... and there's exactly 1 game that I actually _want_ to install on my new Windows machine, which is GTA V. 🙃


Tbh it'll last you longer than most games


----------



## Sunray (May 29, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Sidenote - I'm in the process of moving from Mac to PC, which means I can now install all of those free games Epic has been giving me for months. I just went through my entire library ... and there's exactly 1 game that I actually _want_ to install on my new Windows machine, which is GTA V. 🙃



Epic has given away some great games don't overlook some of them.  Really enjoyed Hob, A short Hike, Qube, Timbleweed Park, The Wolf Amongst Us, Fez,   Batman Arkham City is an amazing game (I bought it when it came out).


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 29, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Epic has given away some great games don't overlook some of them.  Really enjoyed Hob, A short Hike, Qube, Timbleweed Park, The Wolf Amongst Us, Fez,   Batman Arkham City is an amazing game (I bought it when it came out).


I already owned Fez and Batman tbf - I'll try to give the others a try at some point.


----------



## BigTom (May 29, 2020)

Borderlands 2 is the free game on Epic this week.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 29, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Borderlands 2 is the free game on Epic this week.


And the Pre-Sequel


----------



## Sunray (May 30, 2020)

BL2 is the best game of the series, BL3 is just more of the same.

BL2 has the best intro sequence of any game I've played, great tune.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 30, 2020)

agree, that BL2 is the best but BL 3 is still great fun


----------



## treelover (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow, giving away brand new game Total War Troy from the 13.8.20 for 24 hours, long wait though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 4, 2020)

Overcooked is free on Epic now


----------



## Sunray (Jun 5, 2020)

treelover said:


> Wow, giving away brand new game Total War Troy from the 13.8.20 for 24 hours, long wait though



This is causing quite a stir. I am still puzzled at Epic's need to spend money like they are until they start making the Epic game store more than the comically supermarket own brand game store that it is right now.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 5, 2020)

I've been enjoying Crossout (imagine a mix of Twisted Metal, Robot Wars and Scrapheap Challenge set in a post-apocalyptic Mad Max type dystopia, but with a dose of mushrooms thrown in).
You build a car out of assorted bits and fight other cars in big team battles or co op "raids" and other events.

People build some crazy shit and the physics model is great.

It has a new "season" just starting up, with lots of bits and goodies to win/earn, so now is a good time to jump in.

It's an F2P rather than a "totally free" game as such, but you can have a lot of fun with it without giving anyone any money.
Some of the prices are a bit silly given the little prezzies they chuck your way for nowt, and there is also an in-game auctioning board for resources which you can make the primary currency with easily enough.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2020)

It's not free but itch.io are doing a bundle of over 740 games for $5 (or whatever you want to pay) and everything goes to BLM. 

I had a look (there are a lot of games) and i didnt recognise most of them but there was Minit, Stillness of the Wind, Heavy Bullets, Super Hexagon and various other pretty well-received indie games. There are also some tabletop RPG games in there if that's your thing. 

Whatever, i reckon that number of games would keep you busy for a while. 









						Bundle for Racial Justice and Equality by itch.io and 1391 others
					

Bundle for Racial Justice and Equality: 1741 items for $5.00



					itch.io


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2020)

ARK : Survival evolved is free on Epic this week


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hitman Absolution is free on gog for the next two days


----------



## Sunray (Jun 14, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Hitman Absolution is free on gog for the next two days



I've tried at least twice, to get on with this game, I think it takes stealth to a level its not fun anymore.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2020)

Deal: Get Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition for Free on PSN Store
					

Until 25th June




					www.pushsquare.com
				




also free on steam too


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2020)

I fucking paid for that last week


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2020)

Three new ones on Epic today - Killing Floor 2, Lifeless Planet, and The Escapists 2.


----------



## treelover (Jul 14, 2020)

You can get Watch Dogs 2 for free on PC right now
					

But it’s not clear how long the deal is going on, so you might want to jump on it.




					www.theverge.com
				




watchdogs 2 free, initially had to watch lots of video, but it went wrong, now just register, need uplay account


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2020)

treelover said:


> You can get Watch Dogs 2 for free on PC right now
> 
> 
> But it’s not clear how long the deal is going on, so you might want to jump on it.
> ...



They gave that away a while ago as part of some uplay thing. I tried to like it but just found it incredibly dull. I might give it another go though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2020)

Torchlight 2 is free on Epic at the moment


----------



## Sunray (Jul 18, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Torchlight 2 is free on Epic at the moment



Decent ARPG


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2020)

F1 2018 is free on humble bundle at the moment.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 8, 2020)

Wilmot's Warehouse is free on Epic at the mo, pretty low tech but passes the time.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Wilmot's Warehouse is free on Epic at the mo, pretty low tech but passes the time.



That's a good game.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 13, 2020)

Troy: A Total War Saga is free on Epic today only (13th August).

Always liked the total war series, not sure what this is exactly, just grabbed it going to check the detail later, it is free after all!

edit: Doesn't look like the "saga" bit means anything? should be just a normal total war game I think.


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2020)

Remnant and the Alto series also free on Epic. 

Remnant is a decent enough co-op shooter game, played it through with some mates a while ago.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 13, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Troy: A Total War Saga is free on Epic today only (13th August).
> 
> Always liked the total war series, not sure what this is exactly, just grabbed it going to check the detail later, it is free after all!
> 
> edit: Doesn't look like the "saga" bit means anything? should be just a normal total war game I think.


Downloading it now. Can't believe it's normally 50 quid. Looks shit.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 21, 2020)

First 'repeat' freebie on the Epic Store this week (Enter The Gungeon). Might be a sign the firehose of free stuff might not be neverending.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 24, 2020)

Serious Sam on GOG until err, 42 hours from now









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 27, 2020)

Apparently Rocket League is coming to Epic for free next week.


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2020)

All the Shadowrun games available for free on Epic now.  Dragonfall is the best one, but they're all worth a look.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 28, 2020)

tommers said:


> All the Shadowrun games available for free on Epic now.  Dragonfall is the best one, but they're all worth a look.


Also Hitman.


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2020)

Into the Breach is free from 3/09 to 10/09.  One of the best games.  For free!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 4, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Apparently Rocket League is coming to Epic for free next week.


Not next week, but sometime in September apparently. Will also be going F2P on all other platforms at the same time.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 17, 2020)

Watch Dogs 2 and Football Manager for this week


----------



## Sunray (Sep 19, 2020)

Got both of those!  Uneasy to open FM2020 until I'm locked in again.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 22, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What I don't understand is that how, in the week that Civ 6 is free on Epic, it's somehow also the top-selling game on Steam?



Do you get a key with it? Technically you should and if so people may get it free on Epic and then register it on Steam.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 23, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Apparently Rocket League is coming to Epic for free next week.


This is coming out today - will be free to play on Epic, Steam and elsewhere. 

Edit: Available on Epic, seems to be suspended on Steam right now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2020)

Apparently if you redeem rocket league on Epic you get ten dollars to spend in their store. Not sure how that translates to pounds but whatever.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 25, 2020)

tommers said:


> Apparently if you redeem rocket league on Epic you get ten dollars to spend in their store. Not sure how that translates to pounds but whatever.


It's a ten pound voucher for the UK store.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 25, 2020)

tommers said:


> Apparently if you redeem rocket league on Epic you get ten dollars to spend in their store. Not sure how that translates to pounds but whatever.



Redeem as in download it? I've already got it (free with my graphics card about 3 years ago) but I like free money.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 25, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


>




Ace, thank you for posting, I played out parkitecht recently after having an itch for a theme park tycoon game again so I look forward to playing this. Pretty sure rollercoaster tycoon was the series I played back in the day but may have been a precursor to that.


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Redeem as in download it? I've already got it (free with my graphics card about 3 years ago) but I like free money.



This is everything i know. 









						Epic Games is essentially paying you to download Rocket League
					

Rocket League is now free-to-play




					www.techradar.com
				




I think you just need to add it to your epic account.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2020)

Started playing watchdogs 1 and very underwhelmed. 
There is lots of very filler bullshit to do, none of it very interesting apart from the main quest, not sure I care enough to play.  Glad it was free.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2020)

Prison architect is free to play on steam until 11th Oct , or 80% off if you want to buy it


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 7, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Prison architect is free to play on steam until 11th Oct , or 80% off if you want to buy it


I managed about 18 seconds of that before uninstalling it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I managed about 18 seconds of that before uninstalling it.


great


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 7, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> great


it really wasn't.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sonic the hedgehog 2 is free on steam as part of Sega's 60th anniversary, if you want some retro action.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 31, 2020)

Any recommendations from the Epic Store? I have 2 £10 coupons that expire tomorrow.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2020)

I've got a copy of the Sunless Bundle to give away.  If anybody wants it just shout.  It's Sunless Seas and Sunless Skies together - both pretty cool games tbh.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 4, 2020)

tommers said:


> I've got a copy of the Sunless Bundle to give away.  If anybody wants it just shout.  It's Sunless Seas and Sunless Skies together - both pretty cool games tbh.


I loved Sunless Sea, but the revelations about the creator being a massive dick/borderline predator with women he hired kind of put me off ever playing it again.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 13, 2020)

Elite Dangerous is going to be free on the Epic Store next week.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 17, 2020)

Butcher free on GOG for the next day or so









						Butcher
					

The easiest mode is 'HARD'!  BUTCHER is a fast-paced 2D shooter game and a blood-soaked




					www.gog.com


----------



## souljacker (Nov 19, 2020)

Elite Dangerous free on Epic this weekend.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 8, 2020)

Doom Eternal just got added to the Xbox Game Pass, if anyone has that (for some reason they don't seem to have a useful mailing list you can subscribe to in order to be told what's come been added each week, which is a bit annoying).


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 16, 2020)

Haven't played um yet but seems like two nice platformer type RPG's on Epic atm for free


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 16, 2020)

Epic doing their "free game every day for a fortnight" again this year, starting tomorrow. Some good things last year tbf


----------



## Sunray (Dec 16, 2020)

I started playing Pillars of eternity, it was free the other day.  These cRPG games are a wall of stats.  I like Obsidian's ability to tell a story but its hard in a big spreadsheet kinda way. Started off OK, the odd easy to defeat monster. Next thing you know 5 wolves, everyone dead, 3 seconds.

Ok, avoid that area then, do a bit more of the main quest.... get a new party member... 10 monsters, instadeath.   I know I don't know what I am doing. Not sure I have the will to continue.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Epic doing their "free game every day for a fortnight" again this year, starting tomorrow. Some good things last year tbf


ubisoft doing similar for the next couple of days, got starlink yesterday butfell asleep before remembering to post about it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2020)

Claiming your Happy Holidays giveaway content (December 2020)
					

Claiming your Happy Holidays giveaway content (December 2020)




					support.ubisoft.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 17, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Epic doing their "free game every day for a fortnight" again this year, starting tomorrow. Some good things last year tbf


Looks like it unlocks every day at 4pm UK time.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 17, 2020)

Cities Skylines is todays free game, I already have this on steam, really great city builder although I haven't played for years since it was first released so idk whats happened with DLC and mods and so on


----------



## souljacker (Dec 17, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Cities Skylines is todays free game, I already have this on steam, really great city builder although I haven't played for years since it was first released so idk whats happened with DLC and mods and so on



Does it come with mods or DLC? I've got it already but will definitely get it again if had some of the DLC stuff.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 17, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Does it come with mods or DLC? I've got it already but will definitely get it again if had some of the DLC stuff.



It looks like it's just the base game as you can buy "add-ons" with it (which look really bad value, a couple of quid for 5 historic monuments?), but I could be wrong. I've no idea how epic handles mods either and whether it has anything like the steam workshop yet.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 17, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Claiming your Happy Holidays giveaway content (December 2020)
> 
> 
> Claiming your Happy Holidays giveaway content (December 2020)
> ...




Trials: Rising today, decent


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

Every time i open the Ubisoft launcher I'm like "Ooh, I should really get around to playing some of these Assassins Creed games I own one day..."


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 19, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Claiming your Happy Holidays giveaway content (December 2020)
> 
> 
> Claiming your Happy Holidays giveaway content (December 2020)
> ...


You can grab everything in one go today/tomorrow - Anno 1701, Starlink Battle for Atlas, Trials Rising, plus some freebies for other games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 19, 2020)

Wicked


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 19, 2020)

The Long Dark is Epic's freebie today. Supposed to be really good, although when I tried it out it didn't really grab me.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 21, 2020)

Alien Isolation free on Epic today. 

Found this earlier. Whoever made it is 5/5 so safe to assume the rest are accurate.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2020)

Metro game is pretty old, shame it's not Exodus. Inside has been on my wishlist for quite a while, and Stranded Deep looked kind of fun too. We seem to have had the best two of Epic's Xmas run already, though.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 21, 2020)

I was hoping GTA V would be in it for some reason.  Think it was on last years list but I missed it? Should have just got it last month when it was on sale for a tenner.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2020)

Alien isolation, hmm meant to be a decent game, give that a go sometime in the future.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Alien isolation, hmm meant to be a decent game, give that a go sometime in the future.



It is good , very creepy in the dark with headphones on...


----------



## BigTom (Dec 21, 2020)

Tropico series is decent city builder game, personally think 4 is the best in the series but 5 is decent and definitely worth keeping an eye out for if you're into that kind of thing and not got it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 21, 2020)

Inside is great. I hear A night in the woods is very good too


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 24, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Inside is great.


Available today. Limbo is one of my all-time favourite games, so looking forward to playing this.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 26, 2020)

Overwatch is currently free-to-play until Jan 4th, if you've ever wanted to see what it is like.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2020)

Ten mins to get Torchlight 2 then it's Jurassic World Evolution


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2021)

Star Wars Battlefront 2: Celebration Edition is free on the Epic Store
					

After a rough start, Star Wars Battlefront 2 grew into 'the best Star Wars game we've had in years.'




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 15, 2021)

Pretty great freebie this week from Epic! Think it will be showing up on Xbox Game Pass soon too.

90GB download though, ouch.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 23, 2021)

Some nice additions to the Xbox Game Pass recently, if anyone has it - Control and Desperadoes III are on there now, as well as Edith Finch.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 23, 2021)

Galactic Civilisations 3 is free on epic at the moment, it's a pretty decent space based 4X game, worth grabbing if that's your kind of thing.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 5, 2021)

Two on Epic this week - Metro Last Light Redux (pretty decent FPS survival-horror) and For The King (which they've had before).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 12, 2021)

Rage 2 next week. Looking forward to that


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 16, 2021)

Assassin's Creed Chronicles China is free on Ubisoft at the moment - like a mini/mobile version of AC.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 26, 2021)

Sunless Sea is Epic's freebie this week. One of my favourite games - it's a slow, cautious exploration game with gothic horror stories that unfold as you discover new ports.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 26, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Assassin's Creed Chronicles China is free on Ubisoft at the moment - like a mini/mobile version of AC.


That was one of those 2d platformer stlye adaptions they made wasn't it.
looked good. big classic prince of persia vibe.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 3, 2021)

Ratchet and Clank is currently available for free on the PlayStation store part of their Play at Home offer.
You *don't* need to have a PS Plus account.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 4, 2021)

Xbox Game Pass aims for sports fans with NBA 2K21, Madden NFL 21, NHL 21, and more
					

Star Wars: Squadrons is also arriving on Xbox Game Pass soon.




					www.theverge.com
				




Bit of a disappointing eventual semi-launch for EA Play stuff on Xbox Game Pass. I thought we were going to get everything, but only Football Manager and NBA have been announced so far, and we don't even get Madden NFL on PC. I was looking forward to playing FIFA.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 4, 2021)

Don;t think they've ever put FIFA et al on it on day 0. People are dumb enough to pay £50 for it so why would they,


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Don;t think they've ever put FIFA et al on it on day 0. People are dumb enough to pay £50 for it so why would they,


To reach a stagnating audience and hook them into a micro transaction hellscape?
Admittedly they are doing quite well at making people pay £50 to play their money burner.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 4, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Don;t think they've ever put FIFA et al on it on day 0. People are dumb enough to pay £50 for it so why would they,


No, but I thought we might get FIFA 19 or 20.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 4, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> No, but I thought we might get FIFA 19 or 20.



according to this list fifa 15 - 20 are.





__





						Xbox Game Pass Games
					

This is the full list of games currently available in Xbox Game Pass, including completion time estimates and our star ratings.




					www.trueachievements.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 4, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Sunless Sea is Epic's freebie this week. One of my favourite games - it's a slow, cautious exploration game with gothic horror stories that unfold as you discover new ports.



Damn forgot to pickup, never mind.

Wargame: Red Dragon replaces it and the series is probably my favourite ever RTS


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 5, 2021)

cybershot said:


> according to this list fifa 15 - 20 are.


That's just on the actual Xbox, they're not part of the PC Game Pass unfortunately.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2021)

Anybody want Endless Space 2?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2021)

Play at Home 2021 update: 10 free games to download this Spring
					

Download free indie games and PS VR games starting March 25. And get ready: PS4 blockbuster Horizon Zero Dawn will be free for a limited time starting April 19.




					blog.playstation.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2021)

Surviving Mars is free until tomorrow at the Epic Games store.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Surviving Mars is free until tomorrow at the Epic Games store.


Anyone played it? I didn't even realise it was by Paradox until I went to 'buy' it on Epic - does it play at all like their other games?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Anyone played it? I didn't even realise it was by Paradox until I went to 'buy' it on Epic - does it play at all like their other games?



It's more akin to Skylines than grand strategy, I think they may have just published it rather than made it.

(Yet to play it mind)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2021)

Horizon Zero Dawn among some other big name freebies coming to Playstation soon:









						Play at Home 2021 update: 10 free games to download this Spring
					

Download free indie games and PS VR games starting March 25. And get ready: PS4 blockbuster Horizon Zero Dawn will be free for a limited time starting April 19.




					blog.playstation.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn among some other big name freebies coming to Playstation soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm... ^^^^


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Erm... ^^^^


Heh, sorry, must have missed that.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 21, 2021)

Games Workshop is giving away a Steam key for 12 games with the next issue of White Dwarf
					

And some of them are quite good.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## cybershot (Apr 16, 2021)

Heads up. Alien: Isolation (PC) - free to keep via Epic Games from *22nd April until 29th of April 4pm. *Easily one of the best AAA horror games of the last decade and this is going free for a week in celebration of "Alien Day" which is on the 26th. Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store


----------



## cybershot (May 2, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> No, but I thought we might get FIFA 19 or 20.











						FIFA 21 joins Xbox Game Pass and EA Play next week
					

EA announced earlier this month that FIFA 21 would join EA Play and Xbox Game Pass Ultimate sometime in May. The publisher has now confirmed that football sim will join both services on May 6th.




					www.trueachievements.com


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2021)

Anybody want XCom: Chimera Squad?


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2021)

tommers said:


> Anybody want XCom: Chimera Squad?



Is it any good? I quite enjoy third person games.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2021)

bmd said:


> Is it any good? I quite enjoy third person games.


It's like Xcom but little maps. I quite liked it. It's much less open than normal XCom but it's pretty good fun.









						XCOM: Chimera Squad - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## bmd (May 3, 2021)

tommers said:


> It's like Xcom but little maps. I quite liked it. It's much less open than normal XCom but it's pretty good fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks ace, yes please! If we play it multiplayer will you let me win?


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2021)

bmd said:


> Looks ace, yes please! If we play it multiplayer will you let me win?


Hahaha, I didn't even know you could play it multiplayer    I'll DM you the code.


----------



## bmd (May 3, 2021)

tommers said:


> Hahaha, I didn't even know you could play it multiplayer    I'll DM you the code.



I have just made it have one. You will love it.

Many thanks, really appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 21, 2021)

Another big one from Epic this week - NBA2K21, normally £50.


----------



## Sunray (May 22, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Another big one from Epic this week - NBA2K21, normally £50.


It's a casino with a basketball game attached.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2021)

Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## splonkydoo (Jun 2, 2021)

Among Us free on Epic until tomorrow


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 3, 2021)

Frostpunk free on Epic this week. Highly recommended, I really liked it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2021)

Couple of free Warhammer games available at the moment - Warhammer Underworlds Online is free on Steam, and Warhammer Shadow of the Horned Rat is free on GOG.


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Couple of free Warhammer games available at the moment - Warhammer Underworlds Online is free on Steam, and Warhammer Shadow of the Horned Rat is free on GOG.


Shadow of the horned rat was one of my favourite games in the 90s. 🙂


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 11, 2021)

Yet another decent freebie from Epic this week, Control - one of the most well-received AAA RPGs in recent years.

They're also advertising Genshin Impact as "free now" despite being a F2P game, which is a bit cheeky.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 15, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yet another decent freebie from Epic this week, Control - one of the most well-received AAA RPGs in recent years.
> 
> They're also advertising Genshin Impact as "free now" despite being a F2P game, which is a bit cheeky.



I clocked this and went wow.  Quite a game.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 15, 2021)

Control. Wow.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2021)

Obduction is free from Epic this week - first-person puzzle game from the creators of Myst. I quite liked it when I tried it a while back.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 16, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Obduction is free from Epic this week - first-person puzzle game from the creators of Myst. I quite liked it when I tried it a while back.


Thanks for this, I really enjoyed Myst back in the day.

The other game, Offworld Trading Company is a fairly decent strategy game, bit of city builder/4X hybrid. Pretty sure it's the same team as Surviving Mars as there's some similarities like how you choose the starting location.


----------



## splonkydoo (Jul 16, 2021)

Oof, I remember playing Riven as a ten year old and being baffled by it. Never played Myst, looks great, I should try get back to them now I'm a grown adult!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 2, 2021)

If you have Amazon Prime you can get Battlefield V and Battlefield I for free at the moment via Prime Gaming.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 6, 2021)

A Plague Tale: Innocence is free on Epic this week - it's a pretty good story-driven AAA RPG set in France during the plague.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 11, 2021)

Syndicate Wars is free on GoG till the 2nd


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 20, 2021)

Yooka-Laylee free on Epic this week, very well reviewed platformer.


----------



## Ming (Aug 28, 2021)

New free one on Epic is Saint Row: The Third Remastered. Good fun/silly version of TGA.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 1, 2021)

Anno 1800, considered the best of the Anno series, is free on Ubisoft from today until 6th. 37gb download. Installing it now.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 2, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Anno 1800, considered the best of the Anno series, is free on Ubisoft from today until 6th. 37gb download. Installing it now.


Nice, that's been on my possible purchase list for a while. Edit: Not working for me though, Ubisoft launcher keeps giving me an error when I try to claim it. 

Edit2: Never mind, relaunched the launcher and now it worked.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2021)

Ming said:


> New free one on Epic is Saint Row: The Third Remastered. Good fun/silly version of TGA.


Thanks for this as it works on GeForce now, very silly and very fun !


----------



## tommers (Sep 6, 2021)

got a copy of Nowhere Prophet if anybody wants it


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 7, 2021)

Far Cry 3 is available for free from Ubisoft until the end of the week: https://register.ubisoft.com/far-cry-3/en-GB


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Far Cry 3 is available for free from Ubisoft until the end of the week: https://register.ubisoft.com/far-cry-3/en-GB


I've just finished playing through this twice, it is an amazing game, about 6 years after originally playing it.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 7, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Far Cry 3 is available for free from Ubisoft until the end of the week: https://register.ubisoft.com/far-cry-3/en-GB


Yeah! Played this to death on PS3. Awesome game.


----------



## Ming (Sep 10, 2021)

Free from Epic (who I definitely don't have a commercial relationship with at all) till 16th. Nioh: The Complete Edition and Sheltered (kind of depressing survival This War of Mine type).


----------



## Ming (Sep 17, 2021)

Speed Brawl and Tharsis free currently from the platform that's paid for my caviar Maserati


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 26, 2021)

Europa Universalis 4 is the Epic freebie next week, that's pretty good - not quite as popular as their Crusader Kings franchise, but still a nice one to pick up for free if grand strategy is your thing.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 1, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Europa Universalis 4 is the Epic freebie next week, that's pretty good - not quite as popular as their Crusader Kings franchise, but still a nice one to pick up for free if grand strategy is your thing.


Out now. Next week is PC Building Simulator, which I'm actually quite looking forward to trying out.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 1, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Out now. Next week is PC Building Simulator, which I'm actually quite looking forward to trying out.



What next, sleeping Simulator?  🤣


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 1, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> What next, sleeping Simulator?  🤣


You've never played The Sims?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 1, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> You've never played The Sims?


I haven't, but I've built more PCs than I could possibly remember, and I can't think of anything more boring than putting parts in a box on a screen. Then again, I see there's a train Simulator... Stop go stop go stop go stop go...


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 6, 2021)

Has anyone mentioned Wee Tanks yet? It’s a freeware port (onto PC) of the classic tanks game from the Nintendo Wii “Wii Play” disc.









						Wee Tanks!
					

Wee Tanks! is a game made by Studio Kit, where you get to battle hundreds of tanks on many different maps.




					weetanks.com
				




Game download from that site and the guy behind it runs a discord server here









						Join the Wee Tanks! Discord Server!
					

The most epic game ever made called Wee Tanks, were you battle hundreds of enemy tanks, play game modes and make maps. | 1,289 members




					discord.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 8, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Next week is PC Building Simulator, which I'm actually quite looking forward to trying out.


This is now available.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 11, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I haven't, but I've built more PCs than I could possibly remember, and I can't think of anything more boring than putting parts in a box on a screen. Then again, I see there's a train Simulator... Stop go stop go stop go stop go...



I think a lot of these games started out as a bit of a joke but they’re massive now
I saw Car Mechanic Simulator was doing incredibly well.

Farming Simulator was the first one I noticed.  Farming Simulator 21 came out this year.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 11, 2021)

8ball said:


> Farming Simulator 21 came out this year.


You too can pretend you’re Jeremy Clarkson…


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 12, 2021)

There's a new one where you have to operate a truck stop.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2021)

Not quite free, but may as well be til November 59p









						STAR WARS: Squadrons PC
					

Buy Star Wars: Squadrons PC ✔️ CD Key ✔️ Instant download ✔️ Fantastic price ✔️ Digital Download ✔️




					www.cdkeys.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 16, 2021)

Humble Bundle are doing a big collection of theHunter: Call of the Wild, but if you don't want any of the DLC packs the base game is only £0.73.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Not quite free, but may as well be til November 59p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's actually free from Amazon/Twitch at the moment if you have Prime.


----------



## Ming (Oct 29, 2021)

Darq Complete edition on Epic till 4th Nov.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2021)

Ming said:


> Darq Complete edition on Epic till 4th Nov.



Is there a “revised spelling” edition available too?


----------



## Ming (Oct 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> Is there a “revised spelling” edition available too?


Did I spell it wrong?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 29, 2021)

That's pretty new, I remember the developer posting his work-in-progress on Reddit relatively recently.


----------



## Ming (Nov 5, 2021)

Aven Colony’s currently free on Epic.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)

Control ultimate edition on PC is 39p on cd keys until 1st Dec









						Control Ultimate Edition PC (GOG)
					

Control Ultimate Edition PC (GOG) ✔️ CD Key ✔️ Instant download ✔️ Fantastic price ✔️ Digital Download ✔️




					www.cdkeys.com


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Control ultimate edition on PC is 39p on cd keys until 1st Dec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great game, that.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2021)

SteamWorld Dig 2 on Steam
					

SteamWorld Dig is back! Dig deep, gain riches and unearth the terrors of the underworld in this platform mining adventure influenced by classic Metroidvania style games.




					t.co
				




Steam World Dig 2 is free on Steam. Great game. One of my favourites of the past few years.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 15, 2021)

If you've got Amazon Prime, they've got both Dragon Age Inquisition and Control available for free until the end of the month.


----------



## Ming (Nov 19, 2021)

Three free ones on Epic till 25th. Guild of Dungeoneering, Kid A Mnesia and Never Alone (Kisime Ingitchuna).


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2021)

Ming said:


> Three free ones on Epic till 25th. Guild of Dungeoneering, Kid A Mnesia and Never Alone (Kisime Ingitchuna).


Never Alone is very good to play with another person. I went through it with my son a few years ago. 

Guild of Dungeoneering is also quite fun.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2021)

I've got spare copies of ADOM, Nowhere Prophet, West of Dead, John Wick Hex, & Mobius Front 83 to give away if anybody wants them.

ADOM is a tarted up old school roguelike.

Nowhere Prophet is a card game, bit like FTL but set in some post-apocalypse world

West of Dead is an ARPG, bit like Hades kind of thing.

John Wick Hex is a turn based game, with John Wick diving into rooms and shooting everybody.  It's pretty good tbh.

Mobius Front 83 is a low tech wargame.

Just let me know if you (yes you) want any of them


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 22, 2021)

Star Citizen is having a 2-week free trial at the moment, if you've ever considered trying it out.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 22, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Star Citizen is having a 2-week free trial at the moment, if you've ever considered trying it out.


Ah, _Kickstarter Simulator_


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Ah, _Kickstarter Simulator_


Gave it a try. It's stunningly beautiful and impressively realised, but completely horrible to play - there's no help or tutorial or even vague instructions, random messages popping up all the time, and no indication what actual tasks you can perform. I get it's still in alpha, but after however many years you'd have expected them to have added at least a tiny bit of user experience.

Still, Cyberpunk is 50% off on GOG this week.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 27, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Gave it a try. It's stunningly beautiful and impressively realised, but completely horrible to play - there's no help or tutorial or even vague instructions, random messages popping up all the time, and no indication what actual tasks you can perform. I get it's still in alpha, but after however many years you'd have expected them to have added at least a tiny bit of user experience.
> 
> Still, Cyberpunk is 50% off on GOG this week.


And on Steam
Worth it for PC? Terrible reputation, obvs...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 27, 2021)

S☼I said:


> And on Steam
> Worth it for PC? Terrible reputation, obvs...


Yes, if you like that sort of game it's a good one - all the big bugs from launch are gone, so if your PC can handle it go for it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 3, 2021)

Dead By Daylight is free on Epic this week.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 8, 2021)

There's a new F2P one out on Steam now - Century: Age of Ashes is a fast-paced aerial combat shooter where you ride dragons in 3v3 or 6v6 arenas. It's pretty well done, excellent graphics and performance, nice feel, easy to pick up, and some decent mechanics and systems for progression. Obviously as a free game it's going to rely on the cash shop heavily, but for now I'd recommend giving it a try.


----------



## Ming (Dec 10, 2021)

Godfall: Challenger edition and Prison Architect (actually a really good game lol!) free on Epic.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 10, 2021)

Epic are doing their Christmas freebie again. Game a day from 16th to 24th with the first one rumoured to be shenmue 3.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 11, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Epic are doing their Christmas freebie again. Game a day from 16th to 24th with the first one rumoured to be shenmue 3.



I’ve always avoided these give-aways, as tempting as they are, because I don’t want 3 different gaming platforms to piss around with. Steam was fine but have conceded to use the XBox one also on the PC for certain games. I don’t want 3.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2021)

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger is free-to-keep on Steam for a limited time
					

A bunch of Techland's other games are on sale too.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 12, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’ve always avoided these give-aways, as tempting as they are, because I don’t want 3 different gaming platforms to piss around with. Steam was fine but have conceded to use the XBox one also on the PC for certain games. I don’t want 3.


I really don't understand this argument. I literally never interact with any of the gaming platforms - I just double-click the game I want to play, and it starts. Doesn't matter whether it's using Steam, Epic, GOG, Rockstar, Origin, or any other launcher.


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I really don't understand this argument. I literally never interact with any of the gaming platforms - I just double-click the game I want to play, and it starts. Doesn't matter whether it's using Steam, Epic, GOG, Rockstar, Origin, or any other launcher.


I think GOG do a universal launcher.   I've never used it but....


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 12, 2021)

tommers said:


> I think GOG do a universal launcher.   I've never used it but....


Steam do too, you can add any executable to Steam as a game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2021)

Rayman origins is free on Ubisoft connect right now



			https://register.ubisoft.com/rayman-origins/en-US


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2021)

Raymans cock and balls floated separate from his body. This is canon.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2021)

'Assassin's Creed Odyssey' Is Free To Download On All Platforms Right Now
					

Games set in Ancient Greece are great: Discus




					www.gamingbible.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2021)

Remnant: From The Ashes is today's freebie from Epic - well-reviewed Souls-like co-op shooter. Not the first time it's been given away free, though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 23, 2021)

Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden on Epic today, but only a couple of hours left now.

Looks very very X-com.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> 'Assassin's Creed Odyssey' Is Free To Download On All Platforms Right Now
> 
> 
> Games set in Ancient Greece are great: Discus
> ...



Annoyed I missed this


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2021)

Usually by now the whole Epic list has been leaked


----------



## tommers (Dec 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden on Epic today, but only a couple of hours left now.
> 
> Looks very very X-com.


It's quite good. Much more stealthy than XCom..


----------



## Sunray (Dec 23, 2021)

Vampyr today

I’ve just been adding most of them unless I know I’ll never play it.  Got too many to play already. 
Just bought Axiim Verge 2 in the epic sale for 4 quid, that’s up next. One was great.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 24, 2021)

Vampyr looks interesting, I doubt I'll ever actually get round to playing it but I've grabbed it anyway.

Would love to see some stats from Epic about how many people only have free games in their account, how many have grabbed every single free game, how many have been played etc.

I've only got free games and have taken quite a lot of them but not all of them. There's some genres I know I'm not into like pure FPS stuff so I don't take them but if I think there's even a chance I might play it, then why not. I bet most people have downloaded a majority of the free games available.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 24, 2021)

Two of them so far I've already got on Steam
The internet reckons Prey for Christmas Day


----------



## tommers (Dec 24, 2021)

Oooh. Pathfinder Kingmaker. Decent RPG.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 25, 2021)

S☼I said:


> The internet reckons Prey for Christmas Day


Yup, Prey is today's freebie on Epic - a genuinely great game so go get it now if you don't already own it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 25, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yup, Prey is today's freebie on Epic - a genuinely great game so go get it now if you don't already own it.


I'll be getting this once the in-laws bugger off


----------



## 8ball (Dec 26, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yup, Prey is today's freebie on Epic - a genuinely great game so go get it now if you don't already own it.



I never managed to get into it, but it seems well regarded.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 26, 2021)

Control free today/tomorrow on Epic - not the first time, but worth picking up if you didn't get it last time around.


----------



## Ming (Dec 27, 2021)

X-Morph Defense Complete Edition free for 48hrs on GOG.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 28, 2021)

Moving Out free on Epic today, looks like it could be fun.

Leaks say Salt and Sanctuary tomorrow and then Tomb Raider Trilogy on NYE.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 28, 2021)

I have completed both Control and Prey and they are great games if you got them, I forgot to check. 
Never been sure about Arkane studios obession with having tons of useless items floating about.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 29, 2021)

Salt and Sanctuary is free on epic today.  I already completed it but if you'd like a souls like 2d platformer rpg it brilliant.
Its pretty hard but not quite as hard as DS once you get use to the controls.  Contoller optional but not really.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I have completed both Control and Prey and they are great games if you got them, I forgot to check.
> Never been sure about Arkane studios obession with having tons of useless items floating about.



I played Control about a year ago and that trippy scene was _so_ impressive.
The way they made this incredible film sequence while still giving full control to the player just blew me away with its inventiveness.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 30, 2021)

BigTom said:


> Tomb Raider Trilogy on NYE.


This is today all this week, apparently - incredible offer, especially as they're all the GOTY/extra editions. All really enjoyable games (although the third goes a bit off the rails IMO).


----------



## Sunray (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeah, finished all of them.  Thats a lot of gaming for free.


----------



## Ming (Jan 7, 2022)

Gods Will Fall free on Epic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 13, 2022)

Galactic Civilizations 3 free on Epic. I think I'll take the plunge with this one, for playing...at some point


----------



## BigTom (Jan 13, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Galactic Civilizations 3 free on Epic. I think I'll take the plunge with this one, for playing...at some point



It's a pretty decent space based 4X game, and you can't argue with the price, lol. I already have it but I'd be downloading it if not.


----------



## Ming (Jan 21, 2022)

Relicta on Epic.


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2022)

XCom2 is free to play this weekend on Steam and £6 to buy.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 11, 2022)

tommers said:


> XCom2 is free to play this weekend on Steam and £6 to buy.


Will give that a whirl. Surely a bargain?
I can get everything for £15. Worth it? (I'm guessing yes).


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Will give that a whirl. Surely a bargain?
> I can get everything for £15. Worth it? (I'm guessing yes).


I thought I read it was 6 quid for everything, including Wrath of the Chosen? 

But yeah, give it a go first, free innit.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 17, 2022)

Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons is this week's Epic Store freebie - extremely well-regarded adventure game.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 20, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons is this week's Epic Store freebie - extremely well-regarded adventure game.



TotalBiscuit's favourite game of all time, IIRC


----------



## Ming (Feb 20, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> TotalBiscuit's favourite game of all time, IIRC


It’s a great one (best played with controllers). 
RIP TB.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 7, 2022)

Cities Skylines coming up on epic from 10th March - 13th March.
Great sandbox city builder, the game the last sim city should have been.
loads of DLCs for this so won't end up free if you like it...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 10, 2022)

Bundle for Ukraine by Necrosoft Games and 738 others
					

Bundle for Ukraine: 998 items for $10.00



					itch.io


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2022)

Stand with Ukraine Bundle
					

Support vital humanitarian crisis relief for the people of Ukraine with an all-to-charity bundle featuring games, books, and software.




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Humble Bundle doing a Ukraine thing too - 123 items (not all games, there's some roleplay books, lessons, and 3D printer models in there too) for about 30 quid. Includes Satisfactory, Back 4 Blood, Metro Exodus, Kerbal Space Program, and quite a few other decent games.


----------



## Ming (Mar 20, 2022)

In Sound Mind on Epic.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 25, 2022)

Next week's freebie on Epic is Total War Warhammer, which is a pretty great giveaway.


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2022)

been playing this:  GUNCHO by Tinytouchtales

quite a cool little game, reminds me a lot of Hoplite.  Which is one of the best games.


----------



## Ming (Mar 27, 2022)

So I’ve bought the Humble Bundle Ukrainian bundle and quite a few of the games i already own. Have a look at the list and PM me if you want the Steam code. If i don’t already own it you can have it. Alright maybe not in the spirit of the thing but i hate to see things go to waste.

ETA: Obviously buy the thing if you can (it’s like $1800 of games for GBP40).


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 2, 2022)

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Game of the Year Edition Deluxe is free on Prime Gaming this month, if you are an Amazon Prime customer.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 15, 2022)

X Com 2 free on Epic until the 21st. Not played it myself so definitely going to grab it it try at some point, I think it's meant to be very good.


----------



## Ming (Apr 29, 2022)

Just Die Already and Paradigm on Epic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2022)

Ming said:


> Just Die Already and Paradigm on Epic.


Paradigm looks great, will pick it up, cheers


----------



## Ming (May 6, 2022)

Terraforming Mars on Epic.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 6, 2022)

Epic has Prey for free next week, which is one of those games that always gets mentioned in "recommend me a great game" posts on Reddit - kind of like a modern Half-Life.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Epic has Prey for free next week, which is one of those games that always gets mentioned in "recommend me a great game" posts on Reddit - kind of like a modern Half-Life.


I picked that up at Christmas, I think Christmas Day, free on Epic. Have yet to play it!


----------



## splonkydoo (May 6, 2022)

Ming said:


> Terraforming Mars on Epic.



very nice!


----------



## Ming (May 13, 2022)

Epic free this week: Jotun: Valhalla  Edition, Prey and Redout: Enhanced Edition.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 15, 2022)

Prey is great. And it runs on my laptop, despite having very fancy graphics  

I mean it's basically Dishonoured in space with added jump scares but who wouldn't want to play that?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 17, 2022)

Fall Guys is coming to Epic for free next month, apparently.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 17, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Fall Guys is coming to Epic for free next month, apparently.


It's going to all platforms Xbox, PS and Pc ) for free in june (not sure if it is time limited though)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 17, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's going to all platforms Xbox, PS and Pc ) for free in june (not sure if it is time limited though)


Restricted to Epic Store on PC though. Didn't see anything about it being a limited offer, just that EGS are removing it from Steam (the same as they did with Rocket League).


----------



## BigTom (May 19, 2022)

Borderlands 3 on Epic now until the 26th May.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 19, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Borderlands 3 on Epic now until the 26th May.



Great game. Best arcade FPS there is.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2022)

Yeah it's a good, funny, stupid game will billions of guns.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yeah it's a good, funny, stupid game will billions of guns.



Plus co-op which is good if you want play with mates.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 26, 2022)

All 3 Bioshock games (Remastered/Complete editions) are available for free on Epic Store this week! Great series if you haven't played them before.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 27, 2022)

Eugh, Bioshock needs yet another launcher-within-a-launcher that doesn't fucking work. 

FAO Epic, this is why I pretty much only get the free games and don't buy them from you like I do on Steam. You want my money, make your shit work properly.


----------



## Ming (Jun 2, 2022)

Wolfenstein: The New Order on Epic.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 2, 2022)

Ming said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Order on Epic.



That is a big old bag of fun, that game.


----------



## Ming (Jun 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> That is a big old bag of fun, that game.


Blowing away Nazis is always fun.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 10, 2022)

Maneater is free on Epic this week


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 14, 2022)

ARK: Survival Evolved is currently free on Steam for a limited time (until June 19th):


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 20, 2022)

You can get Flashback for free on GOG.com for the next few days as part of their Summer Sale:









						Summer Sale 2022 on GOG
					

GOG’s Summer Sale is here to show how games connect generations! Explore 3500+ deals up to 90% off, discover new releases, and don't miss the giveaways.



					www.gog.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 24, 2022)

Fall Guys is free forever on Epic but no longer available on Steam.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 30, 2022)

If you've got Amazon Prime, they're giving away a ton of free games at the moment on Prime Gaming, including Far Cry 4.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 1, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If you've got Amazon Prime, they're giving away a ton of free games at the moment on Prime Gaming, including Far Cry 4.



Do you just need basic Prime for this?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> Do you just need basic Prime for this?


Is there any other kind?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 1, 2022)

Hood is free on Epic this week, kind of a squad-based stealth medieval shooter.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is there any other kind?


Optimus?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 1, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is there any other kind?



There’s Prime Music Plus and all the add-ons and stuff that comes with the TV etc.


----------



## Ming (Jul 9, 2022)

Ancient Enemy and Killing Floor 2 on Epic.


----------



## Ming (Jul 22, 2022)

Shop Titans and Tannenberg on Epic.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 28, 2022)

This week's Epic Store freebie is, um, Lawn Mowing Simulator.


----------



## Ming (Jul 29, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> This week's Epic Store freebie is, um, Lawn Mowing Simulator.


I think kitchen appliance simulator might be qute challenging. Getting the toast perfect in a toaster. Or (for next level haxors) changing the time on the cooker when the clocks go back.


----------



## Ming (Jul 29, 2022)

Does anyone think Humble Bundle‘s gone a bit shite recently? I used to get 12 games and now it’s 8. And very few triple AAA titles. I mean it’s for charity but the deal’s definitely taken a turn for the worst.


----------



## tommers (Jul 31, 2022)

Ming said:


> Does anyone think Humble Bundle‘s gone a bit shite recently? I used to get 12 games and now it’s 8. And very few triple AAA titles. I mean it’s for charity but the deal’s definitely taken a turn for the worst.


Yeah I cancelled mine. Hadn't even added the last few months to Steam and the ones I wanted I already had.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 3, 2022)

Ming said:


> Does anyone think Humble Bundle‘s gone a bit shite recently? I used to get 12 games and now it’s 8. And very few triple AAA titles. I mean it’s for charity but the deal’s definitely taken a turn for the worst.



I'm gonna be looking at my monthly subs and HB is second behind NF when it comes to what I can do without. There're no benefits to being a long-established subscriber any more. I'm sure I could buy anything I actually want for cheaper during a Steam sale.


----------



## Ming (Aug 19, 2022)

Doom 64 on Epic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 27, 2022)

Ring of Pain finbarrsaundersgif on Epic. Really into a couple of card battlers at the moment so this was a nice surprise.


----------



## Ming (Aug 27, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Ring of Pain finbarrsaundersgif on Epic. Really into a couple of card battlers at the moment so this was a nice surprise.


I was in total finbar territory when i saw that. ‘Vindaloo for dinner last night?’


----------



## Ming (Sep 9, 2022)

Hundred Days (a wine making sim) and Realm Royale: Reforged on Epic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 9, 2022)

Ming said:


> Hundred Days (a wine making sim) and Realm Royale: Reforged on Epic.


Got the former. Quite curious about it.


----------



## Ming (Sep 9, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Got the former. Quite curious about it.


It's quite a good idea.


----------



## Ming (Sep 16, 2022)

Spirit of the North and The Captain On Epic.

Have to admit Humble Bundle really isn’t doing well at the moment. I’m a long time subscriber so I used to get the full 12 games. It’s for charity so what the fuck but I’d hate to see them go under.

ed:sp


----------



## Ming (Sep 24, 2022)

Ark: Survival Evolved and Gloomhaven on Epic.


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2022)

Gloom haven is great. Carbon copy of the boardgame (which is #1 rated on BGG and has been for ages.) Perfect if you have no spare friends / cash. The boardgame is over a hundred quid.


----------



## Ming (Sep 29, 2022)

tommers said:


> Gloom haven is great. Carbon copy of the boardgame (which is #1 rated on BGG and has been for ages.) Perfect if you have no spare friends / cash. The boardgame is over a hundred quid.


All the free stuff is great don’t get me wrong but honestly I’d prefer the old school huge boxes with paper manuals and maps. I’m old.


----------



## Ming (Sep 29, 2022)

I’m going back to old school 5th ed. D&D with dice. Funnily enough I’ve jjust run into someone at work who’s into the idea. Round the table, dice, DM, etc. I’m actually pretty excited.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 29, 2022)

The Thatcher doom mod that Corybin was playing.

Which can be found here THATCHER'S TECHBASE

A version of doom runnable on modern computers can be found here ZDoom - Downloads

you'll also need the doom2.wad to play it.  But you can find that easy with any search engine of your self.

_eta_ you might not need that at all.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2022)

Ming said:


> All the free stuff is great don’t get me wrong but honestly I’d prefer the old school huge boxes with paper manuals and maps. I’m old.


Sure. I have the Gloomhaven boardgame. I've tried to play it with four separate people and done about ten scenarios, each game takes upwards of three hours, it takes an hour just to set it up. I've done maybe twenty on the video game version, on my own, in half the time. Different experiences but it's a lot easier to organise!


----------



## yield (Sep 29, 2022)

Half-Earth Socialism: The Game
					

Play as a planetary planner and decide what we should do about the climate, biodiversity, and human welfare. Can you bring the world safely to a better place?




					play.half.earth
				



Been playing Half Earth Socialism on steam, tied into the book. UI is a bit clunky but food for thought


----------



## Ming (Oct 1, 2022)

Latest Epic are Runbow and DRL (The Drone Racing League).


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 1, 2022)

If you have Amazon Prime, their Prime Gaming site has Assassins Creed Origins, Shadows of Mordor, and Football Manager 2022 all available for free for the next 2 days.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 1, 2022)

Ace, waiting for the Egyptian and Greece to be free for a while now.


----------



## Ming (Oct 21, 2022)

Evoland Legendary Edition and (apart from the original Deus Ex ) probably my favourite game of all time Fallout 3 GOTY edition. Play as the paladin and see the…no spoilers.

ed on Epic.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 21, 2022)

Ming said:


> probably my favourite game of all time Fallout 3


How different is it from Fallout 4? That's the only one in the series I've actually played, and the trailers make them look essentially the same.


----------



## Ming (Oct 21, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> How different is it from Fallout 4? That's the only one in the series I've actually played, and the trailers make them look essentially the same.


I'd say it's tighter in the narrative. It's just a game I'm very fond. And it's free!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2022)

A lot of people didn't like Fallout 3 because it was such a massive change from the original ones. I found it a lot more forgiving than F4 when you did do your own thing and it didn't have Caesars Legion who are just comically bad.



Spoiler: ending spoilers



The sacrifice yourself ending was also a downside but I understand that was later patched so you could maybe use the buddy who was literally immune to radiation instead


----------



## Ming (Oct 23, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> A lot of people didn't like Fallout 3 because it was such a massive change from the original ones. I found it a lot more forgiving than F4 when you did do your own thing and it didn't have Caesars Legion who are just comically bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the first two also. Loved them. I love the cross over with the BG series. Golden Pantaloons!!!!


----------



## Ming (Oct 31, 2022)

Saturnalia and Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus free on Epic.


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2022)

Vermintide 2 is free on Steam.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 7, 2022)

Fallout New Vegas is free on Prime Gaming for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 12, 2022)

_Alba: A wildlife adventure_ is free on Epic. It's short, not very challenging but it's hugely charming and lovely. Well worth 4 hours of your time.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 24, 2022)

Star Wars Squadrons on Epic is free til December 1st.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 1, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Star Wars Squadrons on Epic is free til December 1st.



Is it any good? We'll never know, because the EA launcher is completely non-functional. How can they make video games but they can't make a simple desktop app to run them? Fuck me.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 2, 2022)

Battlefield has free access on various platforms the December Battlefield 2042 – Free Access – Electronic Arts


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 16, 2022)

Epic has a free game every day for the next week or so I think, so don't forget to check. They'll also give you a 25% coupon valid from now until Jan 5th.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 16, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Epic has a free game every day for the next week or so I think, so don't forget to check. They'll also give you a 25% coupon valid from now until Jan 5th.


Yep - I (finally) got Cyberpunk as with the coupon it was 18 quid.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 16, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> 18 quid


money well spent... enjoy


----------



## BigTom (Dec 19, 2022)

heads up for Wolfenstein: New Order free on Epic Games "tomorrow" - think it's from 4pm tomorrow - 4pm on the 21st which is all the 20th somewhere in the USA.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2022)

Cute little LEGO puzzle game on Epic at the moment, looks quite nice.


----------



## Ming (Dec 23, 2022)

Epic again. 

Fallout 1 & 2 & tactics.

I’m an old school gamer (dice and paper) so I’m quite into point and click stuff. These are great. I think I’ve spent more time in the Fallout universe (all of them) than any other game series (maybe Baldur’s Gate but it’s one of the two).


----------



## BigTom (Dec 25, 2022)

Death Stranding n epic today (4pm 25th to 4 26th)

Which is great as I've wanted to play this but not spend money on it as it seems like a very divisive game and I've no idea if I'll like it or not.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 25, 2022)

Death Stranding is one of my favourite ever games, think everyone should try it at least once.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 25, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Death Stranding is one of my favourite ever games, think everyone should try it at least once.


I should give it another go. Surely carrying a vending machine around the Lake District must gave its upsides


----------



## BigTom (Dec 25, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Death Stranding is one of my favourite ever games, think everyone should try it at least once.


Epic was crashed for a good hour today so lots of people will most definitely be trying it soon.

They had the director's cut up at first but changed it to the base game. I've no idea what the difference is


----------



## souljacker (Dec 27, 2022)

Worms Revolution Gold free on GOG for a couple of days.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 5, 2023)

Kerbal Space Progam free on Epic (for the week I think)


----------

